# Coach Robs Lawn 2020



## joerob2211 (Apr 27, 2018)

And so it begins.....


----------



## thompwa (Aug 26, 2019)

I'm itching to scalp mine. Just can't catch a break in the rain long enough to do it. Driving me nuts!


----------



## joerob2211 (Apr 27, 2018)

15 trash bags later and finally done.


----------



## Bmossin (May 31, 2018)

:thumbup:


----------



## joerob2211 (Apr 27, 2018)

I had a lot of left over grass clipping that pilled up after a ton of rain. So I scalped the front yard again and mowed the back at maintenance height.


----------



## joerob2211 (Apr 27, 2018)

Got a mow in today before the rain comes tomorrow. Looks like it is going to be wet all next week. I did get a good mow in on the big yard.


----------



## joerob2211 (Apr 27, 2018)

Went to buy fertilizer and finally decided to upgrade my spreader. Lucked out because there was only one stacked towards the back that had the deflector on it for the same price. Not sure they had the price right but there was a sticker on it for $89 and they are more expensive online. It is the Chaplin 8100a with a side deflector.


----------



## joerob2211 (Apr 27, 2018)

I hate mulch and for sure sunburned. But.... it does look good.


----------



## joerob2211 (Apr 27, 2018)

Backlapped, greased, and mowed. Grass is starting to grow. 97 degrees today and for sure helping.


----------



## BakerGreenLawnMaker (Mar 13, 2018)

Looking good man!


----------



## joerob2211 (Apr 27, 2018)

Thanks @BakerGreenLawnMaker . Starting to really take off after the fert and got some rain today.


----------



## joerob2211 (Apr 27, 2018)

Mow, weedeat, edge. Starting to get some stripes.


----------



## Meximusprime (Jun 21, 2019)

Looking good Rob. Crazy how fast our Texas yards are greening up. Your pictures from April 1st to now! What is your HOC currently?


----------



## joerob2211 (Apr 27, 2018)

@Meximusprime i am currently around 5/8. I'll start to apply PGR in the next month or so and really start to get it right.


----------



## joerob2211 (Apr 27, 2018)

Finally got around to cutting an edge and mulching the back yard trees. One tree done and one to go.


----------



## joerob2211 (Apr 27, 2018)

Ribs are on, about to get started on the yard.


----------



## joerob2211 (Apr 27, 2018)

Mow and edge


----------



## joerob2211 (Apr 27, 2018)

Finished product! #meatchurch


----------



## Kicker (Apr 5, 2018)

mmm honey hog?


----------



## joerob2211 (Apr 27, 2018)

@Kicker i used holy cow on one and voodoo on the other.

Got my last tree edged and mulched.


----------



## AUspicious (Apr 16, 2020)

Looks really good, coach. Quick question for you...what stain color is that on your privacy fence? I like that color. I'm about to stain ours and I'm thinking about using the Ready Seal in pecan color. TIA!


----------



## joerob2211 (Apr 27, 2018)

@AUspicious I'm not sure what stain it is, the HOA requires the same stain on all fences. The home builder put the fence in. But these pictures from last house is stained with ready seal dark walnut. Just to give you an idea.


----------



## joerob2211 (Apr 27, 2018)

I have been working out of state for the last three months. My wife has done her best to keep the yard at bay. Finally home and scalping it down to .75 and will maintain at 1 inch. Will also apply some PGR after it recovers.


----------



## joerob2211 (Apr 27, 2018)

Front yard accidentally got scalped again. Forgot to Emirates the height. It is coming along but need a few more weeks and maybe some rain.


----------



## joerob2211 (Apr 27, 2018)

One week post scalp - maintaining are 1"


----------



## joerob2211 (Apr 27, 2018)

Two weeks after scalp, maintaining at 1". Will apply first app of PGR tomorrow and then will fertilize.


----------



## joerob2211 (Apr 27, 2018)

Had to raise the height of cut to 1.25. Got a mow, edge, and weedeat in this morning. PGR is going down tomorrow and fertilizer a few days after.


----------

